# Power of Decision - 1958 Simulated Nuclear War Documentary



## Timppa (Mar 23, 2014)

An USAF chilling movie, previously classified projecting the outcome (IMO realistically) of WW3 at late 1950's.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2v0YuDatpc_


----------

